# Jester went to the snow!



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

We've been away for a bit (went to snow country in upstate NY). Jester missed you all! Here he is having a ball...er...a Kong in the snow! It took him a while to dig it out from under the sled!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great Pictures Cindy...Did Jester go sledding?????


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Handsome Jester looks like he had a great time. Is that Jesters snowsled? :


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Nice looking boy*

Where did you go upstate? I live in Altamont about 10 miles SW of Albany.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My Dh is in Forest Port riding.....


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Great Pictures Cindy...Did Jester go sledding?????


 
Jester ran alongside my snowmobile tied to a 30' lead for a little while as I drove it (slowly and carefully) around the yard. He got to blow off a lot of steam!!! He slept really good that night!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Handsome Jester looks like he had a great time. Is that Jesters snowsled? :


 
Nope...that's Cindy's new ride!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Angel_Kody said:


> Jester ran alongside my snowmobile tied to a 30' lead for a little while as I drove it (slowly and carefully) around the yard. He got to blow off a lot of steam!!! He slept really good that night!


I bet he did sleep well...maybe i need to bring the crew up and have them blow off some energy...lol


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Rastadog said:


> Where did you go upstate? I live in Altamont about 10 miles SW of Albany.


 
Cool! We went to Boonville (where my hubby was born and raised) and we road the Tug Hill. Pray for more snow though!!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> My Dh is in Forest Port riding.....


 
Oh yeah! I remember us having this conversation last year! We may have passed him on the trails again! Larry's nephew just built a house in Forrestport!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Handsome pup!

Wish we had some snow around here!

SJ


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I bet he did sleep well...maybe i need to bring the crew up and have them blow off some energy...lol


 
That would be a trip!!! Talk about a sled dog team!!!! What a great idea!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Angel_Kody said:


> That would be a trip!!! Talk about a sled dog team!!!! What a great idea!!!


They girls would be in trouble...the boy dont have the energy they have....:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Angel_Kody said:


> Cool! We went to Boonville (where my hubby was born and raised) and we road the Tug Hill. Pray for more snow though!!!!!


Just talk to Dh and he said they ride Tug hill all the time..... apparently when he is staying they cross the lake and go a little ways in the woods and there at the base of the hill..... w/e that means....lol....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Nice pictures.*

Beautiful dog.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like he had lot of fun, he is just beautiful


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

May he continue to have fun.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jester is so beautiful! 

Cindy, do you and Larry want to adopt Christopher? When we came back from our event, he said, "Larry must be a cool dad!" He thought it was a hoot when he got sprayed in the face between Larry and Bruce!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What event did you go to?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> What event did you go to?


You were there... We stayed over night so we got to spend more time with people.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Great pics 
Tug Hill is not far from me it is beautiful country up there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and looks like he is enjoying his snowkong. I can imagine he slept great after all that fun in the snow.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Just talk to Dh and he said they ride Tug hill all the time..... apparently when he is staying they cross the lake and go a little ways in the woods and there at the base of the hill..... w/e that means....lol....


If he's talking about Kayuta Lake in Forrestport and they are crossing it now...he is a very brave man!! Things don't really seem all that frozen up there yet! The house that Larry's nephew just built is on that lake. It's beautiful up there!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Just talk to Dh and he said they ride Tug hill all the time..... apparently when he is staying they cross the lake and go a little ways in the woods and there at the base of the hill..... w/e that means....lol....


 
Next time you speak to him, tell him to go up to the Flatrock Inn. It's a watering hole up on Tug Hill and there are a bunch of resident goldens that live there. They lay around on couches and chairs in the bar and beg for french fries. We always have to stop there so I can get my golden fix!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks like he had a lot of fun!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG!!! Those pics are awesome!! Go Jester!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what a handsome boy Jester is, looks like he loves that snow...................send some over here !!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Jester is so beautiful!
> 
> Cindy, do you and Larry want to adopt Christopher? When we came back from our event, he said, "Larry must be a cool dad!" He thought it was a hoot when he got sprayed in the face between Larry and Bruce!


Ha-ha...Sure!!!!! I'll have to tell Larry that! He will love it! He _is_ a very cool dad! We are still waiting for his own 2 kids to realize that but they just think he is an ATM!!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

he is one gorgeous boy!!! I can well imagine all the ZZZZZ's he did that night


----------

